# Windows-Software ohne Zertifikate immer unsicher?



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

da ich endlich wieder einen Windows 10 PC vor Ort habe und ein enormes Angebot an Programmen installieren kann, gemessen an Linux, bin ich wieder auf ein Problem oder eine Frage gestoßen und zwar lade ich Software sehr gerne aus dem Chip.de Download-Archive herunter. Viele Software dort läßt sich ja über den Chip-Installer installieren, dieser verfügt über ein Zertifikat, jedoch gibt es auch Software die man manuell installieren muß und die selbst kein Zertifikat hat, wie z.B. das Programm "MP3 Direct Cut": mp3DirectCut - Download - CHIP

Kann ich nun darauf vertrauen, daß alles was ich von Chip herunterlade auch sicher ist und ich es bedenkenlos installieren kann, oder würdet Ihr von solcher nicht zertifizierten Software dann doch lieber die Finger lassen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2018)

Ich würde immer von der Herstellerseite laden und niemals von chip...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Grundsätzlich ist dieser Ansatz richtig, nur bei völlig unbekannter Software und auch eines völlig unbekannten Herstellers finde ich es besser von einer bekannten Seite zu downloaden, wo die Software getestet wurde und wo ich auch relativ sicher bin, daß keine gehackte Software auf deren Servers liegt und leider ist mir fast alles was ich neu runterlade erstmal unbekannt, da nutze ich das (meist) virengeprüfte Chip-Archive und lese mir vorher noch den Test durch, ob die Software überhaupt etwas für mich ist...

Nur in besagtem Fall ist ausnahmsweise mal kein Zertifikat und auch kein Chip-Installer vorhanden, darum war ich da etwas verunsichert und habe das gemacht, was ich dann meist mache, die Software runter laden und erstmal mehrere Wochen uninstalliert auf der Festplatte lassen und sie mit immer wieder neuen Virendefinitionen prüfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur in besagtem Fall ist ausnahmsweise mal kein Zertifikat und auch kein Chip-Installer vorhanden,



Das Programm hab ich seit Jahren auf dem PC.
Es ist virenfrei und funktioniert ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Die kostenbehaftete Version von *Acoustica *übertrifft es aber in allen Belangen und hat es dann abgelöst.

Den Chip-Installer meide ich, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Da kommt sehr oft Adware mit.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, Chip meide ich wie die Pest, seit die ihren Chip-Installer ausliefern.
Lieber direkt vom Hersteller.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Info zu dem Programm, aber den Installer finde ich nicht schlimm, man kann da doch alles abwählen bzw. muß nichts auswählen, was zusätzlich installiert werden kann und manches der Angebote dort sind für viele vielleicht sogar hilfreich, wie z.B. der Opera-Browser.
Zumindest hat der Installer bisher immer ein Zertifikat gehabt.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

Von was für Zertifikaten redest du eigentlich? Wofür soll der Installer zertifiziert sein?

Und naja, man kann eine Software direkt installieren...
Oder man installiert einen Installer, der einem dann noch freundliche 30 verschiedene Adwares anbietet.

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt unverständlich, wie man die zweite Option bevorzugen kann^^


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Na ich meine die digitale Signatur, wenn man bei der Datei auf Eigenschaften klickt und dann auf Digitale Signaturen, dann steht da, daß dieses gültig sei und der Name.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

Gut, die Signatur besagt ja auch nichts anderes, als dass die Datei wirklich die ist, die der Entwickler anbietet und keine Veränderungen aufweist (wenn ich das richtig sehe). Wenn die bei Chip eine Signatur hat, dann hat sie auch direkt vom Entwickler eine Signatur.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Aber es gibt halt nicht jeden Download vom Entwickler mit Signatur bzw. gibt es bei Chip drei Wege, einmal über den Installer, einmal manuell und einmal als Link zum Entwickler bzw. dessen Firma und dem Download direkt von dessen Server oder über Fosshub und andere Server.

Ich fühle mich halt am sichersten, wenn folgende Punkte zutreffen:
1. Download bei einer mir bekannten Seite, mit der ich bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, wie z.B. Chip.de,
2. die Angabe dort, daß die Anwendung virengeprüft ist,
3. ich die Datein nach dem Download selbst nochmal auf Viren geprüft habe und
4. wenn die Signatur gültig ist und im Optimalfall sogar noch eine Gegensignatur vorhanden ist.

Leider treffen nicht immer alle 4 Punkte zu, aber wenn ich die Anwendung nur mit Installer bekomme und dieser ein gültiges Zertifikat hat, finde ich das immer noch besser als die Datei irgendwo runter zu laden wo gar kein Zertifikat besteht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2018)

Du weißt schon dass es mehr Malware als nur Viren gibt?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, aber darum sollte sich der Virenscanner kümmern, egal welche Art von Malware, auch wenn man nie erwarten kann, das der Virenscanner 100% der Schadsoftware auch entdeckt und beseitigen kann.
Darum ja auch mein mehrstufiges Sicherheitssystem, wichtige Daten habe ich z.B. eher auf meinem Linux-Rechner.

Das große Problem beim Ausprobieren von Software ist, daß man als Endnutzer eigentlich bei neuer Software von einem noch unbekannten Entwickler nie wissen kann ob a) der Entwickler seriös ist und b) ob dessen Server vielleicht gerade gehakt wurde oder man c) auf einer fingierten Webseite gelandet ist, die nur scheibar die des Entwicklers vorzugaukeln versucht.
Alles drei kann ich damit weitgehend ausschließen, indem ich von Chip.de oder heise.de downloade.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, aber darum sollte sich der Virenscanner kümmern,


Sehr naive Einstellung.
Vorige Woche hab ich von einem PC 247 Adwareprogramme entfernt mit aktuellem, guten Virenscanner.

Wenn man die Adware erst gar nicht reinläßt, muß man sie auch nicht nachträglich wegputzen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Juni 2018)

Chip-Installer? Wow.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYXvT0v2yjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz einfach: Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, welches die offizielle Seite des Entwicklers ist, dann einfach mal bei Wikipedia gucken. Dort sind die bei beliebteren Programmen sehr oft verlinkt und  zur Not kann man in einem Forum fragen.
Diese ollen Zertifikate sagen in meinen Augen rein gar nichts aus.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2018)

Der Chip Installer ist lediglich ne DAU Version für User, die sich schlecht auskennen und/oder leicht beeinflussbar sind. Ob Installer oder manuelle Installation macht keinen Unterschied auf die Daten, außer das erster Addware mitbringen will.

Davon ab ist jede Software auf Chip Viren geprüft.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2018)

Mein AV ist allergisch auf Chip Installer und blockiert die immer  Ich bevorzuge auch immer die Installation direkt vom Entwickler, der Chip Installer nervt manchmal schon mit den zusätzlichen Programmen die man installieren kann. Es ist einfach nur Werbung für andere Software, auch wenn es wichtig ist das die Software Virengeprüft ist und sicher auch ein Pluspunkt ist, bleibe ich trotzdem bei der Software direkt vom Entwickler.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Suche lieber auf Wnfuture nach Programme die du suchst, denn dort bekommst du auch nur jenes zum Downloaden was du auch gesucht hast.
Ein Installer gibt es dort nicht.

Chip.de nutze ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, da ich dort jede Menge Müll immer mit dazu bekommen habe.
Es sind in diesem Sinn keine Viren oder Schädlingsprogramme, daher wird deine Virensoftware nicht darauf anschlagen.

Alles unnütz was du dazu bekommen hast musst du dann selbst suchen und selbst wieder entfernen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (24. Juni 2018)

Ist da ohnehin nicht nur dieser nutzlose Installer zertifiziert und nicht das eigentlich darin enthaltene Programm? Macht doch dann sowieso keinen Sinn.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> was ich dann meist mache, die Software runter laden und erstmal mehrere Wochen uninstalliert auf der Festplatte lassen und sie mit immer wieder neuen Virendefinitionen prüfen.



Also solange du den Installer nicht ausführst, kann nichts passieren? 

Meinst du nicht du bist da "ein wenig" zu ängstlich?


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht, woher soll ich das wissen? Bin ja kein Malewareexperte. 

Habe ja nun ca. 18 Monate nur mit Linux gearbeitet und seit wenigen Tagen erst wieder den Windows 10 PC hier vor Ort, darum ist es ein wenig, wie eine alte Welt wieder zu entdecken. Leider bringt das aber das Risiko für Maleware wieder in den Vordergrund, ebenso die nervigen AGBs bei vieler Software... 

Habe schon überlegt, ob ich mir nicht mal Kaspersky kaufen soll, dann hätte ich den wahrscheinlich besten Virenschutz, aber kostet halt auch und da ich ohnehin vorsichtig bin und überlege was ich installiere, außerdem auf dem PC keine wirklich wichtigen Daten habe, zudem noch mehrere Backups, kann ichs wahrscheinlich auch recht locker angehn und mir das Geld für Kaspersky sparen.


----------



## TheOnLY (25. Juni 2018)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Ist da ohnehin nicht nur dieser nutzlose Installer zertifiziert und nicht das eigentlich darin enthaltene Programm? Macht doch dann sowieso keinen Sinn.


Genau so ist es wohl . Das Ding läd wahrscheinlich genau die gleiche Datei runter als wenn man auf "manueller download" klickt. Alles andere wäre so wie ich das sehe eine Verletzung des Copyrights.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

Da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2018)

Dann beobachte mal mit Wireshark wo der Chip-Installer so hin will 
Glaubst du ernsthaft das Chip ein extra Downloadarchiv für den Installer betreibt?


----------



## Venom89 (25. Juni 2018)

Genauso ist es aber.
Die Ironie ist hier schwer zu übersehen.

Der Installerer ist für DAUs gedacht, welche mit solchen Floskeln wie "Sicherer Download" usw dazu verleitet werden.
Der Aufbau der Seite sagt eigentlich schon alles, der Downloader Button ist 10 Mal größer. 

Einerseits versuchst du dich abzusichern und auf der anderen, installierst du einen solchen misst. 
Dein "mehrstufiges Sicherheitssystem" ist absoluter Quatsch.

Der Vorteil des Installers liegt nur bei Chip. Spült wohl ordentlich Geld in die Kassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

bitte löschen


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

Dennoch hab ich bisher keine Nachteile durch den Installer gehabt, ich hab ihn ca. 5-6 mal verwendet und mindestens ebenso oft manuell installiert, beides lief problemlos und die ganzen zusätzlichen Programme, die mir der Installer aufschwatzen wollte, hab ich einfach abgehakt bzw. "nein, weiter ohne..." geklickt.

Mit meinem mehrstufigen Sicherheitssystem hat der Downloader übrigens nichts zu tun, du darfst aber gerne ein besseren Sicherheitssystem vorschlagen , ich hatte mit dieser Vorgehensweise jedenfalls noch nie einen Virus auf dem Rechner.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit meinem mehrstufigen Sicherheitssystem hat der Downloader übrigens nichts zu tun, du darfst aber gerne ein besseren Sicherheitssystem vorschlagen , ich hatte mit dieser Vorgehensweise jedenfalls noch nie einen Virus auf dem Rechner.



Super und ich ohne den Installer auch nicht. Was sagt uns das jetzt? Richtig, nichts?
So und um was geht es jetzt noch gleich?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich hab das Programm übrigens zwischenzeitlich installiert (ohne Installer) und es läuft super, macht genau was es soll (und kann noch viel mehr).


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2018)

Du Draufgänger ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juni 2018)

Hab sogar noch weitere Progs ohne Signaturen installiert und getestet, bis ich endlich alles zusammen hatte, was ich brauche um die MP3-Sammlung perfekt zu pflegen.
Was soll schon groß passieren, zum einen hab ich nur virengeprüfte Progs von Chip.de runter geladen, zum anderen mit meinem eigenen Virenscanner vor der Installation nochmal geprüft und zum anderen sind eh keine echt wichtigen Daten auf dem PC und Backups hab ich auch reichlich.


----------

